# Recommended websites to purchase winter boots??



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to purchase some winter boots for Haley; last winter was crazy here and the salt that they placed on the sidewalk really irritated Haley's paws (she'd walk and then whimper and scream - I picked her up immediately, but thought the cold was bothering her at first).

Petsmart and Petco have a limited supply and the ones I did buy didn't stay on her paws at all.

Do you have any recommended websites or products you have used? Obviously I need some that will stay on her paws and of course protect her from the elements. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've seen something similar to this at my local holistic pet food store: 

Amazon.com: Pawz Rubber All Weather Dog Boots - Set of 12 SMALL - (RED): Gateway

Here's the same product on Petco's site: PETCO.com - PAWZ Dog Boots customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

I have also tried normal boots for Bailey but they are really awkward and keep falling off. So I plan on trying these Pawz ones for winter time.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have these:

1. Noobys (They don't sell direct do a google search for places that carry)

2. Dog Booties (I have the fleece ones but one of the other styles would probably be better for snow)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A member on a Yorkie forum I belong to sells dog boots. We don't need them here in North Carolina so I haven't tried them, but she gets great reviews from other members who have:

Dog Boots, Dog Shoes and Dog Booties from alldogboots.com


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies - I'll look into them and check out the reviews as well. Luckily, it seems that Haley doesn't mind wearing them, which is great.


----------



## AllDogBoots (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been wanting to join this forum for a long time, but decided this is the perfect opportunity to do so. I have a maltese/yorkie mix named Cooper, and yes, I happen to sell dog boots.

I would love to help you pick some out for Haley


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AllDogBoots said:


> I've been wanting to join this forum for a long time, but decided this is the perfect opportunity to do so. I have a maltese/yorkie mix named Cooper, and yes, I happen to sell dog boots.
> 
> I would love to help you pick some out for Haley


Welcome to SM! You probably know me from Yorkie Talk. I've been following little Max's story.

I just wanted to give you a heads up that you have to be a paid vendor to advertise here or have a website in your signature. All the information is pinned in the Vendor section or you can pm the Admin.

:Welcome 4:


----------



## AllDogBoots (Sep 30, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Welcome to SM! You probably know me from Yorkie Talk. I've been following little Max's story.
> 
> I just wanted to give you a heads up that you have to be a paid vendor to advertise here or have a website in your signature. All the information is pinned in the Vendor section or you can pm the Admin.
> 
> :Welcome 4:


Of course I know who you are! You've been very supportive. And, oh dear I hope this isn't a problem. I'll contact Admin right away. Thanks.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! We're facebook friends! 

Linda



AllDogBoots said:


> I've been wanting to join this forum for a long time, but decided this is the perfect opportunity to do so. I have a maltese/yorkie mix named Cooper, and yes, I happen to sell dog boots.
> 
> I would love to help you pick some out for Haley


----------



## AllDogBoots (Sep 30, 2010)

sophie said:


> Welcome to SM! We're facebook friends!
> 
> Linda


Small world!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I use the fleece-lined Muttluks with my girls and I haven't had the need to try anything else. 

Some online stores carry them or they can be ordered from their own website too (that's where I ordered mine from).
muttluks


----------

